# Mách mẹ cách bảo toàn dinh dưỡng trong việc bảo quản thức ăn dặm cho  bé



## ngoclan (9/9/19)

Trong quá trình cho trẻ ăn dặm, mẹ cần phải lưu ý đến việc bảo quả và chế biến thức ăn sao cho chất dinh dưỡng được bảo toàn.
Theo Hiệp Hội dinh dưỡng Lâm Sàng có lời khuyên rằng bố mẹ nên chế biến thực phẩm tươi sống cho bé là tốt nhất. Tuy nhiên, không phải bố mẹ nào cũng có thời gian chế biến đồ ăn tươi sống cho trẻ(như nhà xa siêu thị, công việc,..),
Vì thế, mẹ nên tham khảo phương pháp bảo quản nguyên liệu nấu ăn sao cho vẫn giữ được toàn vẹn chất dinh dưỡng cho bữa ăn của trẻ.
Để giảm thiểu sự nhiễm khuẩn và đảm bảo toàn diện chất dinh dưỡng tối đa cho thực phẩm của trẻ. Mẹ cần phải tuân theo nguyên tắc bảo quản thực phẩm ăn dặm đúng cách theo hướng dẫn của Bộ Y Tế và Cục An toàn thực phẩm.





​*Bảo quản thịt/hải sản và cá:*

*Bảo quản thịt bò/heo:*
Thịt sống hoặc chín:
+Nếu để ngăn mát (nên để ngăn lạnh nhất [để trong hộc])-nhiệt độ < 5 độ C: dùng trong 2 ngày
+Nếu để ngăn đá (nhiệt độ < -18 độ C): mẹ nên chia nhỏ lượng thịt và xay nhuyễn, sau đó chia đều thịt lên từng viên đá, để trong 3 tháng (Tuy nhiên, khuyến cáo của Hiệp Hội Dinh dưỡng Lâm sàng Anh cho biết rằng mẹ nên cho trẻ ăn trong vòng 7 ngày)

*Bảo quản cá/gia cầm và hải sản:*
Thịt sống và chín:
Nếu để ngăn mát (nên để ngăn lạnh nhất [để trong hộc])-nhiệt độ < 5 độ C: dùng trong 1 ngày.
+Nếu để ngăn đá (nhiệt độ < -18 độ C): mẹ nên chia nhỏ lượng thịt và xay nhuyễn, sau đó chia đều thịt lên từng viên đá, để trong 3 tháng (Tuy nhiên, khuyến cáo của Hiệp Hội Dinh dưỡng Lâm sàng Anh cho biết rằng mẹ nên cho trẻ ăn trong vòng 5 ngày)

*Bảo quản trái cây và rau củ:*
Các loại rau cho lá: không rửa ngay, chỉ rửa sạch khi dùng, bảo quản ngăn mát tủ lạnh, dùng trong 2-4 ngày là tốt nhất
_*Các loại củ: *_bảo quản ngăn mát tủ lạnh, dùng trong 10 ngày là tốt nhất
Nếu đã nấu chín và nghiền nát, lưu ý 3 bước sau:
+Bước 1: sau khi nấu xong, Làm lạnh nhanh trong 1 tiếng.
+Bước 2:để riêng các loại rau củ, chia nhỏ vào từng ngăn của vĩ làm đá
+Bước 3: Lưu trữ nhiệt độ dưới -18 độ C, khuyên dùng trong 2-3 tuần.
Bảo quản các loại trái cây: Nên bảo quản lạnh trái cây chín ở ngăn mát và thời gian nên cho bé ăn để đảm bảo chất dinh dưỡng tốt nhất, quá thời gian này chất dinh dưỡng bắt đầu giảm.
_*Chuối : *_1-2 ngày
Đu đủ: ăn trong 7 ngày
_*Nho : *_không quá 5 ngày
_*Thơm: *_3 ngày
Kiwi: dùng trong 1 tuần
_*Bơ:*_ 2-5 ngày
Mãng cầu: dùng trong 3 ngày
_*Dưa hấu: *_5 ngày
Táo (thu hoạch trong tháng 2-tháng 7): 2 tuần
_*Dâu tây: *_2 ngày
Táo (thu hoạch trong tháng 8-tháng 1): 1 tháng

*Nguyên tắc rã đông thức ăn:*

*Rã đông 1 số cách sau:*
+Rã đông trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh hoặc dưới vòi nước chảy (nên để thực phẩm vào 1 vật đựng kín, cho dưới vòi nước chảy)
Không rã đông ở nhiệt độ phòng (đặc biệt cá/gà/hải sản), phương pháp rã đông này sẽ đem đến nguy cơ nhiễm khuẩn rất cao
+ Không nên rã đông thức ăn bằng lò vi sóng, phương pháp rã đông này có thể làm mất khá nhiều chất dinh dưỡng trong thức ăn, mặt khác, lượng bức xạ có hại toả ra từ lò vi song cũng sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt đến bé và người thân trong gia đình
Không nên làm đông lại những loại thực phẩm mà đã rã đông.

*Lưu ý cần nắm bắt khi bảo quản thức ăn:*
Cần dán nhãn, khi rõ thành phần, ngày giờ mua và bảo quả thực phẩm.
Các nguyên tắc bảo quản trên cũng PHẢI kết hợp với 4 đánh giá quan trọng sau:
_*+Đánh giá bằng mắt: *_nếu thấy thực phẩm có vẻ đổi màu, không còn nhìn tươi nữa --> bỏ ngay
_*+Đánh giá bằng mũi: *_Nếu ngửi thực phẩm có mùi chua hay lên men, hay khó chịu--> Bỏ ngay
_*+Đánh giá bằng sờ:*_ Nếu sờ thực phẩm thấy nhơn nhớt hay vón cục --> bỏ ngay
_*+Đánh giá bằng nếm:*_ Nếu nếm thử thấy có vị chua hay đổi vị (đặc biệt là sữa)--> bỏ ngay

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------



## camcam86 (3/10/19)

bài viết thật là hữu ích


----------

